# Comment se désabonner de iTunes Match ?



## ako1113 (28 Décembre 2013)

Peut on se désabonner de iTunes Match ? Si oui, comment faire ?

Désoler de poster sa la, mais je savait pas ou, vu que je suis nouveau sur ce forum, merci.


----------



## esales (28 Décembre 2013)

Si c'est pour se désabonner financièrement, c'est via iTunes / iTunes Store / Compte
Puis désactiver le renouvellement iTunes Match.

Si c'est une désactivation sur l'ordi, c'est également dans iTunes / Store / Désactiver iTunes Match


----------



## ako1113 (28 Décembre 2013)

ako1113


----------



## ako1113 (28 Décembre 2013)

J'ai réussi, merci.


----------

